# How to use CO2 diffuser?



## alvchong (Oct 21, 2006)

*How to use CO2 diffuser? Pic attached... pls advise*

guys i just bot this cheap plastic CO2 diffuser in assist to improve my co2 difussion.
is taiwan brand, no instruction given. pls look at the picture and advise if i installed wrongly.

if what i did is correct, then my question is what if the co2 trap below fill up and overflow? i dun understand this thing...


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Generally an increase efficiency of the diffuser could be achieved by a slow flow of tank water in the opposite dirrection of CO2 bubble are raising. If the CO2 is blocked in that device, you will not have an adequate diffusion, maybe a small powerhead to push CO2 along the tube could be useful. The mechanism of diffusion of the specific device you have is not clear for me from the foto (I am speaking of the tube on the left side, in the right it looks to be a passive membrane diffusor), but I am used to see some spiral shape internal wall to guide a longer traject of CO2 bubbles into the tube and increase the time for solubility. As I can see in the photo that device look different, so may be there are other users having that tipe of diffuser and could give you a better advice.


----------



## alvchong (Oct 21, 2006)

taken more pic for u guys advise...

pic 2-4, there seem to hv a plastic valve (mushroom) shape to block/control... the CO2...

pls ask me question ...and i will explain, pls help.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm afraid I am not familiar with the particular item you have posted there. Does the gas have anything to impede it or force it to break up the bubble as it rises?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

This looks similar to one of the older Dupla models. If it works the same, you need to connect the reactor to the outflow of your filter, or a seperate powerhead. With the Dupla model, the CO2 connects to the top, and goes down the side of the reactor, and then bubbles up against the powerhead/filter which is connected to the top of the reactor. From the pictures, it's hard to tell exactly how you would connect it exactly, but that's my best guess.


----------

